# Question: How to remove RCD 300 Radio in VW Golf Plus



## RAvdA (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello,
Can anybody help with this? 
I need to remove the RDC 300 Radio in my Golf Plus to fit some extra bits.
The question really is: what trim part needs to be removed first and where are the clips?
Many thanks,


----------



## Almost A Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Question: How to remove RCD 300 Radio in VW Golf Plus (RAvdA)*

I followed this video when I installed my MP3 adapter. It's pretty thorough: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## RAvdA (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Question: How to remove RCD 300 Radio in VW Golf Plus (Almost A Ghost)*

Thanks for the tip.
This applies to an ordinary Golf, not a Golf Plus (don't know if this model is available in the states). The Golf Plus is somewhat bigger and the dashboard design is also different.
With the Golf Plus it should be much easier as I think I should only remove the trim panel round the radio to get access to the screws. I just have no idea where the clips are and I'm afraid to damage the thing.


----------



## Almost A Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Question: How to remove RCD 300 Radio in VW Golf Plus (RAvdA)*

Sorry, I'm a complete newb when it comes to the differences between Golf models/trims/etc.
Is it a mark IV? I think you may be able to get a "key set" for them like in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj3_U7jqAwA


----------



## crawford1 (Jan 19, 2011)

*How to remove stereo RCD300 from VW Gold Plus*

1. Use screwdriver to prize out the Airbag light at top right of central dash.
2. Do same with the balnk piece on other side of hazard button. 
3. Remove both screws that now appear.
4. Gently prize central dash piece around stereo etc
5. Take out 4 screws and remove stereo
................easy.......5 minutes.


----------

